# Euro Headlight Switch 2010+



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone here with a 2010 or newer install a European Headlight switch to use a rear fog. I'm getting some conflicting reports on whether the switch would work on the 2010+

TIA


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm still looking as well! I basically gave up, the local dealer wasn't much help. I posted some pictures on a separate thread with the wiring on my current switch. I really would like the ability to use my rear fogs!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

what's the deal on 2010+ cars? the wiring itself or the coding?

I had to do some re-wiring because my 3-door was not happy when enabling both rear fogs, but I managed to found the missing wiring.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a feeling it might be the wiring.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

I put the Euro tails in my 2011 and then a Euro switch to get the rear fogs to work. No wiring required, it was all in the VAG-COM and just one change.

This is the switch I used http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A1-A3-8P-Ch...7317?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item27bb203f65


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Jeez... Info on this -including a switch for sale- is right over in the classified forum.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5302282


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

There's got to be something different.... I looked up the part number referenced and it was a switch I bought the 'G' part number. I'm curious if this was the difference and I really needed the 'A'?

I have an extra wire that needs to be plugged in. Do you also have that extra wire on yours?

Check out my thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5151684-Euro-Headlight-Switch


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

struTTer said:


> I put the Euro tails in my 2011 and then a Euro switch to get the rear fogs to work. No wiring required, it was all in the VAG-COM and just one change.
> 
> This is the switch I used http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A1-A3-8P-Ch...7317?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item27bb203f65


So you bought from this seller? How much did he charge for shipping? How long did it take for you to receive it?
TIA


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you have a shot of the back of the switch? I seem to have an extra plug on mine and need to see if its on the part number you have or not.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

DjSherif said:


> So you bought from this seller? How much did he charge for shipping? How long did it take for you to receive it?
> TIA


I had it shipped to my wife in Germany who then took it on the local base where I used to be stationed and sent it USPS to me here.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

struTTer said:


> I had it shipped to my wife in Germany who then took it on the local base where I used to be stationed and sent it USPS to me here.


Cool well I bought one from this seller. waiting for him to get back to me with the cost of shipping.

Thanks for the Link!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

No coming home light on that german ebay unit. Can a unit with coming home button have its internals combined with the german unit to create one with rear fog and coming home light?


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

LWNY said:


> No coming home light on that german ebay unit. Can a unit with coming home button have its internals combined with the german unit to create one with rear fog and coming home light?


All my coming home features are through the DIS.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Any word on this? I want to add the euro switch in mine!


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Waiting for seller to get back to me with a shipping price. Taking his sweet time:sly:
He is supposed to let me know how much it will be to ship tomorrow. But by the time he ships and it clears customs it will be close to 3-4 weeks before I get this switch installed. I'm heading to Europe end of June I should have just waited


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Let me know! I'm curious on the wiring on yours, I've been having trouble tracking down someone with the same wire configuration as mine and to the correct switch.


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

I put the euro switch on mine and the LED tails as well. I didn't have to change the wiring on mine and the rear foglights work fine.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm assuming you have a pre '10 since you installed LED tails?



atomic80 said:


> I put the euro switch on mine and the LED tails as well. I didn't have to change the wiring on mine and the rear foglights work fine.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

atomic80 said:


> I put the euro switch on mine and the LED tails as well. I didn't have to change the wiring on mine and the rear foglights work fine.


Atomic80 dont you have a pre facelift? 

I have an 07, and yes no wiring changes for the euro light switch( i have the TT with rear fogs/DRL/and auto switch)- i dont have auto or drl...but rear fogs enabled via VAG-com.

However- The OP wanted results for facelifted A3s.... sorry no answer for that....

If anyone was close by i would have them try my euro switch on their 09+


----------



## jbmah (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone have knowledge of the Dealer's VAG-COM coding program that is used at the dealership? 

We attempted to active the rear fogs (after installing the new switch) and for some reason, the tech could not access the Long Coding Helper as he got a new program from Audi and said that there was no such feature on his system. We only got as far as the long coding screen. 

Does that make sense? If we look at 09-Cent. Elec. Byte 03 bit 01, my default code is $81 but bit 01 should be a '0' or '1' (we changed it to $80). 

For Byte 04 bit 04 shows a value of $C0 but we are not able to access bit 06 as he could only change the $C0 to $C9 which kind of changed the 1st bit. (10011001). I assume that this is correct as reading the bits, you read from right to left. 

Is there anyone out there that has knowledge on how to convert the $81 and $C0 to a binary code of 0 and 1? 

Right now the current code is giving us a fault and the rear fogs do not work yet. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Post over in the VAGCOM forum, they'll be happy to help you there! What part number switch did you install? I'm still trying to find out which switch to install in my 2010


----------



## jbmah (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered the 8J1-941-531-G-5PR switch.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I tried the 'G' in mine and it didn't work, it was giving me implausible signal errors and basically the switch didn't work. Other's have used the 'A' switch with better luck. Do you have 3 plugs on yours? Or just 2? Something must be different with the 2010 model years like mine. If I could figure out what the wire is I might be able to connect it to one of the other 2 harnesses


----------



## jbmah (Apr 11, 2006)

I have 3 plugs on the back of the stock and upgraded switch


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

For real? I wonder if the dealer ordered the wrong switch for me... check out the pictures I took of my stock switch. The one I got from the dealer didn't include the correct plugs and was the 'G' part number.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ght-Switch&p=69617155&viewfull=1#post69617155




jbmah said:


> I have 3 plugs on the back of the stock and upgraded switch


----------



## jbmah (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, looking at my original switch, my part number is 8P1 919 093 and yours looks like 8P0 919 093. That could be the difference. 

Looking your picture, i have a spot for a plug on the top right corner on both units.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Can you take a picture of it for me? Maybe all along the dealer ordered the wrong part for me.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

The little small plug is the problem I'm having, I dont know what that wire is, and if its something I can just move into another plug for the new euro switch?
Here is my existing light switch with this small plug:








The new one I ordered, that didn't work:


----------



## jbmah (Apr 11, 2006)

Original Headlight Switch










New Headlight Switch


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

How odd!! You don't have that little single wire plug like mine has.... I'm bamboozled!


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, here is the low down. I bought the switch as you know from the eBay seller in Germany. I had the switch sent to my relative in Europe. He sent me a pic and it looks like your switch it has the extra plug. I pulled my stock switch and it to has the extra plug. So I think it's same to say that we found the switch that works on 2010+ A3. the part number starts with an 8P.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sweet! Let me know if it works, it looks like the part numbers are:

8P0 919 094 B


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

struTTer has a 2010 and he installed this switch and it works. SO I'm pretty sure it will work for you as well!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I sure hope this is it! I'll have to pay a visit to my local dealer and see if they'll be able to order the part number


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

DjSherif said:


> struTTer has a 2010 and he installed this switch and it works. SO I'm pretty sure it will work for you as well!


I have a 2011 and the switch I used is 8X1 941 531 M. The 8P0 part number that is directly on the back is not, I believe, the part # for the switch, just the part # for that part of the switch.

You can kind of make it out in the crappy cell phone pick. Sorry, but I wasn't about to break out the D90 for these!

I have had no issue with this switch and after VAG-COM for the Euro rear lights, everything works as advertised. I have three connectors from the car and three on the switch and they all match up.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's EXACTLY what we need on the 2010+. Score! Now to find out where to source this part. My local Audi dealer wasn't able to find that part (they only have access to US parts).


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

bmw511 said:


> That's EXACTLY what we need on the 2010+. Score! Now to find out where to source this part. My local Audi dealer wasn't able to find that part (they only have access to US parts).


I got mine from German eBay for cheap and then had my wife send it to me from our APO on base. I imagine the sellers there wouldn't mind sending one to the states for a few extra Euro. It's still cheaper than other sources on the web

http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-Lichtschalt...6194?pt=Autoteile_Zubehör&hash=item4aab9f5672


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I bought from the same seller as suTTer. very easy to deal with. shipping to the US was 35 euro. so switch is 30 euro and shipping is 35 euro.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Anybody know if all functions on the switch will work on 2010 US spec. tails after vagcom or do I have to purchase euro tails for all functions to work?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pat you'd need to modify your Byte 18 coding to the A3 ROW code instead of the NAR setting. This will modify your brake lights to only the outers, as well as modifying the turn signal to be separate in the middle section of the tail light instead of being integrated with the brake lights. Otherwise you should be fine!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm a total eBay noob! How did you read the website to know what you're doing? I can't read German



DjSherif said:


> I bought from the same seller as suTTer. very easy to deal with. shipping to the US was 35 euro. so switch is 30 euro and shipping is 35 euro.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> Pat you'd need to modify your Byte 18 coding to the A3 ROW code instead of the NAR setting. This will modify your brake lights to only the outers, as well as modifying the turn signal to be separate in the middle section of the tail light instead of being integrated with the brake lights. Otherwise you should be fine!


sweet!! Think I might have to place an order for it. Now, to figure out which one is the right one for my car. :banghead:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good luck Pat! I just contacted that eBay seller and I was told they won't ship the part to the US.... :banghead: I just looked up the coding, Byte 18 should be 2B for your Premium plus, and ROW rear tail light spec.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> Good luck Pat! I just contacted that eBay seller and I was told they won't ship the part to the US.... :banghead: I just looked up the coding, Byte 18 should be 2B for your Premium plus, and ROW rear tail light spec.


Hey thanks man, I really appreciate the help bro. Oem Plus sells a Euro switch but I'm not sure if that the one my car needs. They're having a new location open house this weekend, I'm gonna try to make it out and ask about it.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A1-A3-8P-Ch...0643177317&po=&ps=63&clkid=676888300378814116

I bought mine from this seller and they will ship to the US like I said before.

The one OEM Plus has will not work for us.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I contacted the eBay seller and they told me they won't ship to the US. How did you do it?



DjSherif said:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A1-A3-8P-Ch...0643177317&po=&ps=63&clkid=676888300378814116
> 
> I bought mine from this seller and they will ship to the US like I said before.
> 
> The one OEM Plus has will not work for us.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry for the delay but I finally installed my switch today, and it works perfectly.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Salt in the wound!!!!! LOL I can't seem to get the eBay seller to send the switch, my local dealer can't find the part number, and tried a local parts broker and they can't either. Lucky dude!


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey sheriff where did you get your switch from?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

I got it from this seller:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Audi-A1-A3-8P-Ch...643177317&po=&ps=63&clkid=1209988139771782260

They quoted me either 30 or 35 Euros to ship. Just let them know you are willing to pay that much for shipping and I don't see why they would say no. also if you use google chrome it will automatically translate the page for you.


----------



## vw4evergt (May 19, 2005)

Would 2010+ switch can fit to 2006-2008 model?? 
It can get coding?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

^^^^Wondering myself, I'll find out today as a seller and I are going to test it. 

I'll get back to you guys!


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

So we tested the switches and it was a no go guys. 

Left - 2009+ model. 

Right - 2006-2008 model.


----------

